# I gave in...



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Finally caved in today and bought Cod Infinite Warfare Legacy Edition with MWR. Always said I wasent going to buy it as it was 75£ and I only really wanted the MWR campaign. So I originally planned on waiting for them to release the game standalone, which I reckon they will do eventually once the games sales really start to stall. 

I've been a fan of Cod since Cod 2 on the ps2 and have bought everyone since although have slowly started to dislike them since Ghosts. BO3 was the final straw and is still the only one I've not completed the single player on. Every previous one I've completed it on both normal and Veteran difficulties. For me Cod peaked at MW2 and has been in decline since.

I've paid 50£ for it from game in the black friday deals, which i found fairly reasonable, and to be fair I'm thourghly looking forward to replaying the campaign as I did for the first time nearly 9 years ago! It's downloading as we speak! Time will tell if I even give IW a go! 

Anyone else caved in on this???

Sutty


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

Not yet but I'm itching to buy it for the exact same reasons as you, MWR, ghosts was the final straw for me in the cod series, bops2 i didn't mind, got to final prestige then returned to MW3 been on this ever since, £50 was a great deal think I'd have got it my self if I'd seen that deal, am banking on Xmas or Boxing Day sales


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

Just seen it's £52.99 in Argos, might be time to relieve that itch


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I caved in last week! Again, like you I was waiting for them to release it separately but after watching various YouTube videos of the multiplayer I had to buy it. I've got 9 COD titles starting with COD:MW 9 years ago and I loved playing the game. The multiplayer is just how I remember it. It's a bit more tactical and a little slower paced with is a lot better than the boost jumping and wall running. 

I think that everyone has their fingers crossed for a MW2 remastered separate release. Everyone will go nuts for that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

LSherratt said:


> I caved in last week! Again, like you I was waiting for them to release it separately but after watching various YouTube videos of the multiplayer I had to buy it. I've got 9 COD titles starting with COD:MW 9 years ago and I loved playing the game. The multiplayer is just how I remember it. It's a bit more tactical and a little slower paced with is a lot better than the boost jumping and wall running.
> 
> I think that everyone has their fingers crossed for a MW2 remastered separate release. Everyone will go nuts for that.


Has the weapon damage stayed the same ?, this was the biggest let down after MW3, weaker weapons, you'd think the developers would have realised by the drop in sales that leaping around grasshoppers doesn't pay as well as good old fashioned boots on the ground


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

I been waiting for it to drop a little bit and it's payday Wednesday if it's still £52 I will be getting it.

Can't belive it's almost 10 years old brings back my school memories rushing home to play it with my mates, my favourite cod and the the best campaign on a cod IMG, and for all you guys that have got it the dlc maps and the rest of the maps that are missing online will be out in December free of cost.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

Very similar thought, since COD Ghosts came out I've lost interest as the game has gone in the opposite direction to what I look for in a game. I decided this year I'm not buying the new COD for the first time since COD 2 and I changed to Battlefield 1.

Jesus christ have you ever played battlefield 1? Such an annoying game its going for sale soon to find a new first person shooter.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Spent a couple of hours playing the campaign this morning, one word WOW! Brought back so many memories and is exactly as good as I remember from 2007! Plus it now looks absolutely amazing too! Can't wait to continue later, I'm up to one of my favourite missions - Death From Above. Really can't wait for All Ghilled Up! Not played the multi player yet but I'm a little put off as from what I've seen it looks like they have changed too much for me, I'll definitely give it a go but I've always got BF1 for my online fix.

To be fair I think they only released MWR because they realised IW was going to be so unpopular, I originally thought MWR would be released next year for the 10th anniversary. Hopefully remasters of MW2 &[email protected] won't just be remade to push the failing sales of the new cod game and will do them justice.

Sutty


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

All Ghilled up ! Can't wait to play that again !!, and i belive nothing has changed whatsoever apart from the graphics, the physics are supposed to be the same and it's got slower game play like it used to, I'll be interested to hear your view on it ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

All Ghilled Up is my all time favourite Cod mission, it's simply amazing. To be fair other than Cod 2 from the 360 mw had the best campaign of all of them.

So far the campaign plays exactly the same as the original, only difference is can tell is that it sounds different from my memory as I belive they have redone all the weapon sounds. 

Multi player things I've seen aren't particularly bad things it just doesn't look as simple as it was, for instance they have added calling cards from mw2 and new camos for weapons. I think they should have just left it as it was and updated the graphics personally. Plus I've heard rumers of weapon crates and extra weapons being added which I think should be avoided. Keep it as it was, how we loved it. Take the menus for instance, i would have prefered them how they were. Plus I don't understand why all the maps weren't there from the start and I hope they include the 4 dlc ones too. Maybe I expect too much from it? Or should just embrace the change?

Worst thing about it is there's a generation of kids who went old enough to play it first time around and this is like a new game to them! Makes me feel old and I was 17 when it was originally released! 

I'll update my thoughts on the online side of it when I play it.

Sutty


----------



## slacky1230 (Oct 13, 2016)

This thread made me go out and buy it. I hope it's as good as it was back in the day

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I can confirm that the MP plays exactly the same as it did when I had the game in 2007. It's fantastic. Slower paced with more thought involved instead of the futuristic COD MP which involved sprinting/jumping/wall running to the first person, shooting, dying, repeat. 

COD:MW you can take your time or you can of course still run and gun. I do a bit of both and I won my first FFA this evening .


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Brilliant I'll be picking it up Wednesday even if it's not on sale , is there plenty of players online ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slacky1230 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm still waiting for mine to download. I purchased a disk copy rather than the digital download put the disk in expecting to play then it decided to tell me I've got to download 60gb worth of data to play.

Going to have to leave it over night to finish downloading. What happened to being able to just put the disk in and play

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Plenty of players online.

My internet speed is 1.5mbs and it took 4 whole days and nights (I left it on 24/7) to download the 45GB worth of data despite it being a disc copy!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

slacky1230 said:


> This thread made me go out and buy it. I hope it's as good as it was back in the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Good, you won't be disappointed mate!

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah mwr is a big download especially if you add that to the IW update too. Took me around 3 hours to download both the campaign and multi player. Had to delete loads off my ps4 too, just no where near enough memory with 500 gb. 

Played All Ghillied Up last night and it is every bit as brilliant as you remember. What a mission! I'm currently an the end of One Shot, One Kill where you have to wait at the ferris wheel and defend the Captain whilst waiting for extraction. This bit in particular is still difficult! I've always struggled with this mission and how I managed it on Veteran 9 years ago I'll never know! Going to have some fun doing it again as I'm struggling on Regular at the moment haha! 

I'd your on the fence about this game, absolutely buy it. It's a brilliant piece of work and even better than you remember. Plus if you get it for a decent price like I did you even get Infinite Warfare thrown in for free!!! 

Sutty


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

Just bought it off amazon £49.99 get it tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Will be purchasing tommorow hopefully I won't get like 30 days play time like I did last time.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

You won't be disappointed lads it's brilliant! I've just finished the campaign tonight and the ending was every bit as good as I remember! Now time for a little dabble on the multi player side before attempting a veteran playthrough. Can't wait! Definitely glad I made the purchase, only single player game I've enjoyed this much was The Last of Us.

Sutty


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine came today as planned cheers Amazon, been that long since I've been on PS4 it took 10 mins to set me account up again and new PSN payment details, by time I'd done that the 5GB game update file had finished and set the 40GB one away for remastered campaign gonna take 55 mins so can't wait for that to finish


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Enjoy it mate, your in for one hell of a journey! 

Played my first multi player game tonight too, first tdm on one of my favourite maps from mw/mw2, Vacant. Went well and I finished 16 kills to 7 deaths. Felt like I'd never been away and played pretty much the same as it used to as far as I could tell. Just sounded a bit different.

Should get a Detailing World clan started now we have a few players, what's everyone else on? I'm on PS4.

Sutty


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

That's a cracking idea about clan, been in some before but they took it waaaay to seriously for my liking, felt like being back at school getting told off by headmaster cause u missed a match, I'm playing campaign first cause i know it won't get a look in if I go straight to multiplayer, might take me a bit to get used to maps, waw and mw2 were my first online games only dabbled with mw now & again


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nah nothing serious just casual play as and when people are on. I don't generally have a set routine for playing, I just get on when I can working around everything else in life. 

My first online game was Rainbow Six Vegas on the 360, thought nothing could top it until MW was released! 

Sutty


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes sutty you sound like me that was my first game too, I recently bought it again it's reverse compatible and works on xbox one on the way to pick up mw remastered in a min before work won't get to play till tommorow night though .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you, thank you!! 

I didn't know they had remastered MW and this thread has filled my heart with joy 😀

Will get it ordered. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Talidan said:


> Yes sutty you sound like me that was my first game too, I recently bought it again it's reverse compatible and works on xbox one on the way to pick up mw remastered in a min before work won't get to play till tommorow night though .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


To be fair I'm after an xbox at the moment, I love how many of my favorite old 360 games are back compatible. Plus they often give old copies away for free with new games like R6 Siege and Gears of War. The Mrs will kill me when I get one though haha ! Hopefully get a good deal over Xmas.

Sutty


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I really want it for fun quick game play but just got battlefield 1 other month and not been on that much so don't want to spend more money as just spent a fortune on detailing items I don't need 😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Just purchased on the way home for work it's 45gb download and I start at 5am so looks like a job for tomorrow better be worth it can't wait also it's back up to £65 now .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

PIIMP said:


> I really want it for fun quick game play but just got battlefield 1 other month and not been on that much so don't want to spend more money as just spent a fortune on detailing items I don't need 😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


To be fair having bf1 for multi player suits me better, not really enjoying mwr online too much atm.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Quick update now I've played around 2 hours of the multi player, I'm not enjoying it as as I thought I would. It's very quick paced and I seem to be dying a lot but that's not really the problem as I'm still getting used to it coming from bf1. Biggest gripe for me is the constant enemy UAV, once one team starts to get on top it seems they then have the constant advantage of knowing exactly where you are, all the time! Gets pretty annoying after a while especially when your a low rank and your set up is quite basic. 

I'll continue with it for now but can honestly see me sticking with bf1 for multi player as I've enjoyed playing it a lot more.

Sutty


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

That is one thing I hate about call of duty multi player it's hard to get going, once you have ak47 with a silencer and uav jammer your laughing, also the reason I never go prestige !

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

How's everyone enjoying their copies of MWR?

I'm currently half way through my veteran play through and still thourghly enjoying the single player. Not 100% sold on the multi player yet but I'm sort of enjoying it! 

For anyone still on the fence Sainsburys have it for 50£ at the moment!

Sutty


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

not been a fan since MW2 but have contemplated this - A bit of a spin off but if you like FPS multiplayer get OVERWATCH! It is amazing


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Love it love it started the career and around half way through once I'm done I'll be back through it on veteran and also loving online, yes I'm that **** that quickscopes with a acog scope trying to get gold sniper at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

haha I used to love quick scopes ACOG through the different CODs.

I used to play E sports and MLG pretty hardcore. Now married with 2 Kids. 

Currently trialing at OVERWATCH you guys really need to play this. So much more skill involved and tatics.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll check overwatch out see what it's about cheers mate! 

I know the feeling Alfie, used to have all the time in the world to enjoy my games now. Now I'm married I just squeeze them in when I can! 

Not only have I got an unwanted copy of Infinite Warfare, I now have two! Just treated myself to an xbox one for Christmas and a copy came with it! Definitely exited to be black in the world of xbox after 3 years of the ps4! Roll on Christmas day �� 

I've noticed as well that Veteran difficulty isn't as hard as I remember, played the first 3 or 4 missions and only died a handful of times. Either that or ive improved massivly over the ladt 10 years! Pretty sure that will end when I get to One Shot One Kill though haha.

Sutty


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

one thing i do not do is play any single player lol -(reason i love overwatch) check it out and see what you think.

If you do get it let me know (xbox One) and I'm happy to play a few games


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I love my single player games and multi player. Yeah I'll have see, it's only 15 quid on amazon! 

Anyone else still interested in the Legacy Edition it's 50£ on amazon at the moment too!

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

New maps and game modes are out today via a nice 9.5 gig update! 

Anyone played them yet? I've not had chance as it only finished downloading at half 9, will try them tomorrow though! 

Sutty


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

What maps and game modes have been put on ? Get home from finland tonight but on a late shift tomorrow so won't get to play ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Maps are the other 6 original ones plus "Winter Crash", can't remember the game modes off the top of my head! Also added loads of customization options and supply drops too. To be honest they have completely changed how you personalise your soldier.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Gun Game and Hardpoint are the two new game modes!

Sutty


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Loved gun game  demolition is the best though just used to spawn camp


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't beat a bit of spawn camping on cod haha.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A little update on my cod experience so far!

Campaign wise I'm stuck on my veteran playthrough one the level One Shot, One Kill. I'm at the final check Point right at the end, all I have to do is survive the last few minutes till yhe chopper arrives then pick the Captain up and board the helicopter. The surviving isn't the problem but everything I start carrying him to the chopper I get surrounded by 4 or 5 enemies who kill me instantly! Frustrating is not the word haha I've gave up for now it's doing my head in! 

I'm finally starting to enjoy the multi player! I'm rank 47 and have really enjoyed playing recently. It still has its moments where I hate it but I've got back in to it now.

I finally started the Infinite Warfare campaign today too, so far it's fairly enjoyable so I will stick with it and see how it goes. 

How's everyone else getting on with the game?

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Double xp this weekend for anyone who's interested!

Sutty


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah got an email telling me about double xp, had granddaughter all weekend so haven't been able to take advantage of it, currently rank 50 and like you, enjoying multiplayer mostly but by god there's some matches where you never wanna see the game ever again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

My xbox live has ran out and I'm contemplating building a gaming PC so don't think I'll be renewing it, but I have been playing the career just done gillie in the mist without been detected I was really enjoying the online too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

